# why wont my hubby give up masterbation?



## OMA82 (Dec 23, 2009)

me and my H has been married for about 2 years, and we always had this problem, it just started getting out of control because i've told him so many times not to but i always catch him. we probably have sex one a week or every other. and sometimes i think that's because of his masterbation, and i explained that to him, i made sure that the reason why i wouldnt want him to do it is because it makes me feel like he doesnt enjoy having sex with me. i made him swear million times but i alwaysfind those dirty papertowels. do all men masterbate? married ones too? happily AND unhapilly married?


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

My hubby does...and I do. Sometimes you just want that release without the process. Its not about wether or not I enjoy sex with my husband - or he with me...its just most males have been doing it since they were teenagers and I don't really think saying "I do" is going to be an off switch 

I'm sorry it frustrates you. Do you feel a connection when you do make love or does it feel like he's just going through the motions? I don't think its about how much you have sex (necessarily) but the connection you feel during.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

Most men masturbate and that includes those who are married. Men can put sex with their wives and masturbating to porn into separate boxes and to them one has nothing to do with the other.

All men like sexual variety and porn gives them this. The longer a man is married the more he feels he needs a sexual fantasy life.


----------



## OMA82 (Dec 23, 2009)

Good to know TNgirl232. what frustrates me more is that i do myself too, but like MR B said, i put both of them in 2 seperate boxes. i dont feel like my masterbating effects my sexual life in any ways because unlike men women can cum more than 10 times and more. but i just worry that he masterbates so much wich makes him have less sex with me


----------



## itsme (Dec 24, 2009)

yeah - just found out my hubby masturbates at least once a week and I am really hurt, because he is never interested in sex with me. Now I wonder if this could be a problem tha tI never suspected.


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

I always masterbated a fair amount, even while married. Why? because it felt good and I could use my mind to have whatever variety I wanted. Now to today with my current wife, I rarely do it anymore as we have sex so often. I just don't have the pressure building up so that I want it but if I did I would do it. If H is masterbating and not having sex with his wife it could be a problem. He is for some reason more into that so you need to check into why, which can often be that sex with the same partner can get a little boring for a man. Is there a way to spice it up?


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

I "think" that masterbation is pretty normal and not in and of itself THE or A problem.
I do it quite often. I will admit that when I do, I am thinking about my woman!!! I almost NEVER think or fantasize about somebody else. I'd ask him what he thinks about/dreams about when he's masterbating!. This could be great clue to why, if your not having enough sex. Maybe he's craving something else.
The dirty paper towel thing? umm I'd be more worried about that!!!


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

This is coming from a guy who loves sex and cumming so bear with me. If I am in a relationship where a women is trying to have sex often I do not masturbate at all.. Period. I say often by 3-4 times a week. If she doesn't and it drops to once a week or even once every 2 weeks then I tend to masturbate daily until she wants to have sex with me. I would NEVER choose masturbation over sex and I think most men feel the same if they are being satisfied in bed. If they are choosing masturbation over sex then its usually one of 2 things. First they are not attracted to their spouse and 2 they are disconnected from their spouse. From what I hear and read a lot of men are unsatisfied with the way they are having sex. Men like variety and that doesn't mean nother person but spice it up. Try different positions. Try different techniques. Make them feel desired and your willingness to do anything to make them happy. I bet your sex life improves..


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

OMA82 said:


> me and my H has been married for about 2 years, and we always had this problem, it just started getting out of control because i've told him so many times not to but i always catch him. we probably have sex one a week or every other. and sometimes i think that's because of his masterbation, and i explained that to him, i made sure that the reason why i wouldnt want him to do it is because it makes me feel like he doesnt enjoy having sex with me. i made him swear million times but i alwaysfind those dirty papertowels. do all men masterbate? married ones too? happily AND unhapilly married?


All men are masturbating, this is nothing to dispute or to try to stop or even give another thought to. 

The infrequent sex, and your unhappiness, yes these are problems that you and your man should be working on.

Instead to treat him like a child and worry about "catching him" (this is NOT helping you), invite your man to masturbate WITH you, as a part of your emotional and sexual connection together.


----------



## 13lissy (Nov 8, 2009)

OMA82 said:


> me and my H has been married for about 2 years, and we always had this problem, it just started getting out of control because i've told him so many times not to but i always catch him. we probably have sex one a week or every other. and sometimes i think that's because of his masturbation, and i explained that to him, i made sure that the reason why i wouldnt want him to do it is because it makes me feel like he doesnt enjoy having sex with me. i made him swear million times but i alwaysfind those dirty papertowels. do all men masturbate? married ones too? happily AND unhapilly married?


I know I may be opinionated with my own moral beliefs but please be aware that i'm only trying to help. Take this as it is. Advice to those who have a problem with porn masturbation

Ok first thing is first. Not ALL men masturbate. Please know and understand that there are some men in the world who actually stop masturbating after they are married or never masturbated at all. Those that do, do it because they want to stop, but because their wife made them. YOU CAN NOT FORCE SOMEONE TO STOP IF THEY DON'T WANT TO IN THE FIRST PLACE.

Second. By the look of how often you guys have sex I can understand why someone who use to masturbating frequently find it hard to stop the habit when they are not having sex just as frequently. Do not expect him to stop if you yourself are able to do both. Unless he is doing it while you are asleep, doesn't ask you first, or is hiding it behind your back without you making him promise to stop... there should be no problem.

Talk to him, make a compromise, ask him what he feels how many times a week you both having sex would be sufficient enough. If you don't agree with his number, then that is when you start to bargain. Or you can schedule sex, make it a priority, make it important enough as your marriage. Sex IS important in marriage, especially in anxious wives who have insecurities. Sex releases a chemical called Oxytocin that makes us feel complete or satiated. 

Pornography addiction is real, but what most women to realize is that men really are visual creatures and those who are sexually addicted would have to watch porn while you have sex or watch porn first to even get a hard on  So as long as you know that he gets a hard on while around you when there is no porn involved... you are in the green ^_^


----------



## Indianprincess (Dec 27, 2009)

hi I have the same problem, H and I been married for 4 years and blessed with 2 beautiful girls. our love life became no existing because of his and my work even in our days off it felt like intimacy is gone and not attracted to me any more. so I came up with different ways to spice up our relationship.
one time i downloaded sex movies and watched together, it was surprise for him since we both came from conservative families.
and last thing was I got him a stripper to lab dance for him in front of me then me and her made out and pretended we are doing it. HE loved it and our sex life is rock solid now.
I always try to find new things that surprise him. 
you can message me or email me if you want to talk. 

take care


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't understand this at all. My husband and I have sex at least once a week, usually twice or three times, and some weeks more than that. He masturbates pretty much every day that we don't have sex. It has nothing to do with not getting enough (believe me, I've asked and I'm up for it pretty much whenever he wants), and it has nothing to do with him not desiring me. It's just a release and a comfortable routine for him.

Stop pestering your men about masturbating. If it's not taking over their lives, there's nothing wrong with it. Keep shaming your man about playing with himself and it's no wonder he won't want to be intimate with you.


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes, the more you question or try to talk with your husband, the more he feels you are pestering him. He will stop wanting to have sex with you at all. 

Try this... stop talking to him about how you feel about it, how you feel about him doing that and not having sex with each other or anything to do with your relationship for just a little while. A few days after giving him some peace and quiet about anything relationship oriented, you masturbate and leave your "toy" next to your bed so that he can see you did it. Or, whip it out when you are in bed together. If he asks, tell him that you just want to see what it is like and would he like to watch and that you are sorry you have been pestering him so much. BUT DONT TALK ABOUT IT... talking, I have learned, to some guys is like hearing nails scratch down a chalkboard! Even if you think you are approaching him gently or using "I" statements we are taught to use... its still like nails on a chalkboard. Each time you go to him with your concern, he steps further and further away from wanting to be with you because he feels put down, no matter how you try to phrase it... it is striking at his male ego and making him feel frustrated and wanting to crawl into a hole and hide from YOU!

Best of luck!


----------



## Minncouple (Sep 9, 2009)

As Mal stated 

"Stop pestering your men about masturbating. If it's not taking over their lives, there's nothing wrong with it. Keep shaming your man about playing with himself and it's no wonder he won't want to be intimate with you."

Please forgive me but, lets consider this tough love. I think you are actually driving him away. 

I am the Husband here, and I still rub one out almost daily. I am married to a hottie, she puts the hottest strippers to shame in the looks department. There are just some times that I want a release and no drama or BS games. It's just that simple.

Also, if he would rather JO than to have sex with you, trust me, he is loosing interest in you. Either based on looks or this controlling behaviour your are showing. I know, as it happened to me with my wife. All the women that think men are only looking at the visual, you ae wrong. A women that treats you like crap, will kill even the hottest of lookers out there.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

All men masturbate, period.

Now, if you are not getting laid enough and want more, than his masturbation is a problem. If you are happy with your sex life then I can't see how your masturbation is any different than his.

The others are correct too, your controlling behavior in this area, especially when you do it yourself, might be part of what's driving him away sexually.


----------



## AlexNY (Dec 10, 2009)

Mr B said:


> All men like sexual variety and porn gives them this. The longer a man is married the more he feels he needs a sexual fantasy life.





revitalizedhusband said:


> All men masturbate, period.





BigBadWolf said:


> All men are masturbating, this is nothing to dispute or to try to stop or even give another thought to.


Be careful when you say "all men" or "all women". Unless you follow this with "need air in order to live", you will certainly be wrong in at least a few cases.

BBW, this guy desperately needs your help:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/9948-should-i-stay-should-i-go.html


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Star said:


> I think some women feel un-easy about thier man masterbating as they perhaps see it as a failure on their part to satisfy him, when it's just something that men do regardless.


It usually doesn't mean that, but it can. 

The rate of frequency changes based on how frequently there is satisfying sex with a partner. Figure this may be true for women a well.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

I will agree with that, the more often the wife is ready, willing, and able to have sex, the less often I masturbate.

We have sex on average 3-5 times a week, so we have a very healthy sex life and there are still times, not that often, but times I masturbate.


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

You said you have sex about every week or every other so this sounds like the situation with my wife and quite frankly he may just be unhappy with the frequency of sex. I masterbate about everyday because I want sex everyday. 

If you want your husband to stop masterbating why don't you tell him you want to take care of his needs and offer sex (intercourse) or oral when he wants? I personally wouldn't masterbate ever again if I had the choice between my wife and my hand. It kind of sounds like you just want to do it when it's good for you and expect him to not have any needs/wants/desires beyond what you're willing to provide...


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I masturbate a few times a week or more...I have sex with my wife as much as she is willing (normally 5 times a week) one has nothing to do with the other.

My wife masturbates whenever she is alone.

we both have very high libido's and enjoy it.

as one poster said, enjoy him in his fun!


----------



## Clarence Rutherford (Feb 13, 2011)

I MB frequently, sometimes getting sore.
Wife and I have sex maybe once a month... if that.


----------



## PaperFalcon (Sep 16, 2011)

First of all, why would anyone want their man to give up masturbation? ?? Masturbation is a healthy act and promotes happy feelings. Women masturbate too by the way. It's good for both people to keep up the habit throughout life. Intercourse and masturbation both release the chemical dopamine (don't forget seratonin) gives energy, makes smiles.

I think it's best to just take care of yourself and except your man for who he is. If it isn't hurting you in any way, why let it bother you? We can only control ourselves.


----------



## PaperFalcon (Sep 16, 2011)

GAsoccerman said:


> I masturbate a few times a week or more...I have sex with my wife as much as she is willing (normally 5 times a week) one has nothing to do with the other.
> 
> My wife masturbates whenever she is alone.
> 
> ...



AMEN BUDDY! You got yourself a keeper! I wish you guys many more happy years together


----------



## lht285 (Aug 25, 2011)

It is like cake and pie. Don't make me give up my cake!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Old thread alert - from 2009.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Almost ALL men masterbate while married, and if they do this because they want more sex than their wives, this is normal normal normal and healthy and a good release for them .

On the other hand , if they are doing it so much that thier wives are wanting /starving for intimacy & sex, this just shouldn't be!! 

My husband is a very rare man. He is one who didn't masterbate within our marraige (But did plenty before!) , he felt it was MY place to take care of him, and he always *waited *for me, he felt it was like a form of cheating (his words), I only learned of these facts a few years ago & I said "WHAT !!!!!?" And let him know that I DID !! I was a bit shocked he didn't (I surely do not see this as cheating-unless he was denying me -he never did ) and He was SHOCKED I did. (I thought he wouldn't want me to wake him up during his sleep)--but he would have! 

Total disconnect, we didn't talk about sex at all for many years, masterbation would have been TOO EMBARRASSING to bring up. 

But what a shame, he wanted me MORE and I wanted him MORE but because of hurt feelings , he didn't pursue and I was thinking his drive was kinda low for a guy. 

Crazy! Lesson for us --TALK ABOUT SEX ! Even Masterbation.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Every time you catch him masturbating, put on this song in loudspeaker:

I Love To Choke My Chicken With My Hand - YouTube


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I would leave my husband if he demanded that I stop masturbating. It is the love I make to myself and the first way I explored my body when I was a virgin. Now it is my private outlet. 

Even if the sex was more frequent, I doubt the masturbation would stop. When you nag him about something so natural, you come across as his mother and not his wife. There is nothing sexy about that.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry but not going to happen.

I couldn't stop if I wanted too. My drive is too high for my wife to take it all. I could still go 3-4 times a day if I was allowed too. When we were younger and she was into it and had time for it, we would be having sex all day.

There are days still we have sex in the morning before getting up. Have breakfast with the kids and start the day. Quickie sex in the shower to clean up from the morning. And if I am lucky a blowy later on in the afternoon if she is down with it. I may even rub one out later that night if she is not in the mood later on.

Just the way I am wired I guess, some days I am so in the mood it isn't funny. It isn't like that everyday but I am ready to go anytime and with out it I would be pretty grumpy and irritable.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Almost ALL men masterbate while married, and if they do this because they want more sex than their wives, ...



This isn`t even necessarily true SA.

I get plenty of sex and a lot of variety with my wife but I still masturbate a couple of times a week.

I do it mostly because it`s easier.

If my wife is crashed and I don`t feel like waking her but can`t get rid of the erection...I masturbate.
She has no problem with me waking her at any hour but more often then not I don`t want to wake her as I know she`s tired, has to get up early, whatever.

When I jump in the shower before work and that morning erection just won`t go away 5 minutes of masturbation fixes the problem.

Then there are many women who require a lot of foreplay, many guys would just like to get the release without the time consuming hassle of extended foreplay.

There are times I`ll do it right in bed while she`s sleeping, I told her this and it turned her on in a big way.

She told me I should just roll her over and have at it whenever I get the urge but doing that a lot would be so self centered I just refuse to make a habit out of it.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

My husband masturbates. I used to get upset over it until I realized...Wait, I masturbate too...So, why I am I so pi*ssy at H for doing what I do too?

As long as his masturbation doesn't replace me(and it never does) then there shouldn't be any issues with either of us masturbating.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> My husband masturbates. I used to get upset over it until I realized...Wait, I masturbate too...So, why I am I so pi*ssy at H for doing what I do too?
> 
> As long as his masturbation doesn't replace me(and it never does) then there shouldn't be any issues with either of us masturbating.



Co-sign. If I withhold sex from him then of course if he jerks off, I understand. But as long as he's not replacing me when I'm willing to participate in the horizontal mambo. Plus, I don't know if my husband masturbates or not to be honest. We don't ever talk about it. He knows I have a vibrator though. He heard it go off in my clothes drawer when I was putting up the laundry


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

itsme said:


> yeah - just found out my hubby masturbates at least once a week and I am really hurt, because he is never interested in sex with me..


SAME here i want sex a minimum of once a week.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

1. It feels good.
2. Stress reliever
3. It's NOT about you (see #1-2)


----------



## piqued (Mar 25, 2010)

This is an old thread but I really got a kick out of the the OP. She is so upset about her hubby masturbating, but a couple posts later admits that she masturbates. Of course, that's OK because it doesn't take away from them having sex. Laughable.

And we wonder why there are bad relationships and divorce out there. :scratchhead:


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

piqued said:


> This is an old thread but I really got a kick out of the the OP. She is so upset about her hubby masturbating, but a couple posts later admits that she masturbates. Of course, that's OK because it doesn't take away from them having sex. Laughable.
> 
> And we wonder why there are bad relationships and divorce out there. :scratchhead:



:iagree:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

tacoma said:


> This isn`t even necessarily true SA.
> 
> I get plenty of sex and a lot of variety with my wife but I still masturbate a couple of times a week.
> 
> ...


And there is nothing wrong with this - my husband SHOULD have done this !! Why he didn't blows my mind! Instead he suffered all those morning erections. I can only recall ONE time where he asked me to take care of him, and he told me later how very very hard that was. How sad. He was very very silent about his needs. I , on the other hand, was LIKE YOU, I didnt want to wake him - half the time I did , half the time I didn't. He has always needed more sleep than me and very late at night seemed to be "my horny time". 

Crazy, so long as couples dont make the rediculous mistakes WE DID in not talking about these things, but learning later after many years -just HOW MUCH ME MISSED it with each other, that is the wise course. 

He has told me he would never choose that over me, just isn't the same for him, but hollow- only if something happened to me, would he go back to masterbating. I also don't care for it -I would rather wait for him, build the "desire" a little. That was one of the things that messed us up back then, cause I did MASTERBATE, then wasn't feeling it AS MUCH as I could have been - so we had less sex and he suffered more. 

But of coarse I was wayyyy too embarrassed to talk to him about any of that. 

So looking back, I blamed him for not getting more excited in the middle of the night saying "Hey baby, why don't you do this more often, DO this every night" --just something, that silence of his was not helping me feel like I SHOULD wake him, even though he would have loved it all those years. He never rejected, but he sure could have had a little more verbal enthusiam , ya know. 

Live & learn !


----------



## Skate Daddy 9 (Sep 19, 2011)

To me masturbating is very unsatisfying, My wife has a very low sex drive but that does not fill the void for me at all, neither does porn. They both feel very hollow to me.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

It is a problem if he is choosing masturbation over being with his wife.This will cause a lot of issues, believe me i know. Don't pester him about it.. that will push him further away..Talk to him about how it makes you feel.. Tell him you want to have sex more.. ask him to come to you instead..

this was my husband and i for a long while... I wanted sex more, he chose masturbation over me... We would have sex once every 2 months, if that.. i got to the point that i could not take it anymore, so i was on my way out the door.. I had already made arrangements to move out and stay with my mom.. every time i would try to get my feelings out he wouldn't listen. We had a huge blow out a couple of weeks ago... I told my h is was done and this time i really meant it...

Things have been so bad for so long. that i am not sure we can ever fully recover... I have so much anger towards him that i am trying to let go of... I dont trust him... ****, I thought he was messing around with another woman, but he may as well have been. He was neglecting me so in return i did the same... Don't let this story be you. Talk to him............


----------



## ozwang (Aug 11, 2011)

Mr B said:


> Men can put sex with their wives and masturbating to porn into separate boxes and to them one has nothing to do with the other.


you hit the nail on the head right there....


----------



## Clarence Rutherford (Feb 13, 2011)

Though I don't MB as much as I did in the past, still 2-3X a week, vs. 1-2X/day.

A natural result of one's spouse only allowing you to show her sexual love once every 2-3 months, if that..


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes, it's normal to masturbate. I would think something would be wrong if a man didn't do this. They need to somehow ejaculate their sperm every other day or so. It's normal for women to masturbate too, there is nothing wrong pleasuring yourself as long as it's not taking away from your sex together. Very normal indeed. So many of us woman use sex toys too, like vibrators. I prefer my husband vs vibrators or masturbation any day! Lately we have sex usually days a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## husband1987 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't want to but my wife never has sex with me (even though she is always kissing me and going to bed in just a thong). I do it because I hate arousal now because I know nothing I do will get my wife aroused. I'm sick of my mind being consumed by sex because I long for even just once a week would be a major change right now. And trust me, I'm 24 and so is my wife who is very attractive so it isn't hard to become aroused.


----------



## Clarence Rutherford (Feb 13, 2011)

husband1987 said:


> I don't want to but my wife never has sex with me (even though she is always kissing me and going to bed in just a thong). I do it because I hate arousal now because I know nothing I do will get my wife aroused.
> 
> I'm sick of my mind being consumed by sex because *I long for even just once a week would be a major change right now.* And trust me, I'm 24 and so is my wife who is very attractive so it isn't hard to become aroused.


Once a week would do it for me too. Heck, I'd even take ONCE A MONTH, which is better than what I "get."

No. Not gonna give up MB.
There's no reason to.

I try not to, but sometimes find myself fantasizing about others, though TBH, I usually recall times she and I once enjoyed...
Even find myself whispering aloud what she once said to me as we ML...


----------



## husband1987 (Dec 13, 2011)

Clarence Rutherford said:


> Once a week would do it for me too. Heck, I'd even take ONCE A MONTH, which is better than what I "get."
> 
> No. Not gonna give up MB.
> There's no reason to.
> ...



Nothing wrong with that. I wonder why I put up with it sometimes because I'm still young and still get noticed by women (not being ****y; wish it wasn't true actually). Also, my last two relationships sexually wore me out, so I know not every woman is like this.


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

My wife has caught me masturbating in the past and it makes her furious. She believes it is an extremely selfish and immature act for a married man. We had many discussions regarding it and I would promise to stop but would eventually give in to the urge. She has always said that she considers it a form of cheating and would prefer to assist me even if she was not interested in having sex. Often I would deny that I had masturbated but she would have the ‘evidence’ and would be extremely upset since I had lied as well. Finally, upon actually catching me in the act, she stated that any further masturbating would result in my being punished. I didn’t really believe her, but it turned out she meant every word of it. Coming home one day unexpectedly she caught me on the computer watching porn and stroking myself. She had me strip naked across the bed and I was given a good whipping with the belt. It happened one other time with the same result. I definitely learned my lesson. Now I simply let her know when I need release and she will accommodate my need or give her permission for me to take care of it myself. It has made our marriage much stronger and I no longer feel like I have let her down.


----------



## finebyme72 (Jul 12, 2011)

NorCalMan said:


> My wife has caught me masturbating in the past and it makes her furious. She believes it is an extremely selfish and immature act for a married man. We had many discussions regarding it and I would promise to stop but would eventually give in to the urge. She has always said that she considers it a form of cheating and would prefer to assist me even if she was not interested in having sex. Often I would deny that I had masturbated but she would have the ‘evidence’ and would be extremely upset since I had lied as well. Finally, upon actually catching me in the act, she stated that any further masturbating would result in my being punished. I didn’t really believe her, but it turned out she meant every word of it. Coming home one day unexpectedly she caught me on the computer watching porn and stroking myself. She had me strip naked across the bed and I was given a good whipping with the belt. It happened one other time with the same result. I definitely learned my lesson. Now I simply let her know when I need release and she will accommodate my need or give her permission for me to take care of it myself. It has made our marriage much stronger and I no longer feel like I have let her down.


Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## El Kid (Dec 14, 2011)

I will have to agree...as long as it doesn't get in the way of a couple's normal sex life it is fine. If my wife was around whenever I had the urge, I would be just as happy with an HJ from her.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

finebyme72 said:


> Please tell me you're joking.


I don't believe it either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

Plain and simply put, if you are one of the many women out there that some how stop being interested in sex with your husband. Expect him to jerk off at least once a day, if not sorry to tell you a friend with benefits is going to replace you.

I am about 2 steps away from that myself.


----------



## Flight-of-fancy (Jul 20, 2017)

I did tell my husband that. I make my self available, when ever hecame in from work this morning at 3am yet this afternoon I caught him yet again. His excuse I did it to help me sleep. I would rather it take 5 mins then come get you and it take an hr, and get no sleep....selfish...I upped our sex life to prevent this but guess what. HE just made me feel like coming to me is a waste of time, with his thoughtless words.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@Flight-of-fancy

This thread is from 2011. The original poster is long gone from TAM.

Why not copy you post here and start your own thread so that people can give you support?

I'm closing this thread.


----------

